# H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o



## IIC13 (27. März 2014)

*H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

Moin,
ist das möglich das er damit -10°C hin bekommt ? O.o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8

Ein Kompressor presst die Luft zusammen und die wird dann kalt...
Kann es auch so mit den Lüftern sein ? Das da innen sowas wie ehmm komprimierte Luft entsteht ?
Wenn man sowas mit BeQuiet machen könnte dann heh... hat man Amerika gefunden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

Ich gebe dir einmal eine Denkaufgabe... kann ein oder viele Lüfter die Luft unter die Raumtemperatur kühlen ?
Wenn du es wirklich nicht weißt, oder deine Antwort sogar Ja lautet, schlage ich vor das du es einfach mal ausprobierst.

.
.
.
.



Ich kläre dich mal auf, es ist nicht möglich, Physikalisch unmöglich !
Und ich glaube sogar das dieses beknackte Video, sogar schon mal auf der Main in den News gewesen ist.
Bevor du anfängst zu suchen, oder die Kommentare liest im Video, verrate ich dir wie es ausgeht, es ist ein Fake !


----------



## Thallassa (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

Ab 16:00 erklärt er selbst, dass es nur ein Fake ist, weil sie sehen wollten, wieviele Leute drauf reinfallen


----------



## Stryke7 (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*



IIC13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist das möglich das er damit -10°C hin bekommt ? O.o
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8
> ...



Kollege ...  zusammengepresste Luft wird  *KALT *?!!?!    zusammengepresste Luft wird warm!  Diese Wärme kann man dann abführen, und wenn man die Luft dann wieder dekomprimiert, wird sie kälter als sie vorher war (ein Teil der Energie ist ja weggeführt).

Insofern ist die Idee, das mit Lüftern zu machen, extrem schwierig    Da brauchst du schon mächtige Triebwerke im PC ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

ist sicher das video von TinyTomLogan  
eigendlich sollte man schon merken, dass er nur trollt, wo er meint wie "super leise" das doch sei mit den vielen lüftern.
aber für alle, die das nicht merken, sagt er es am ende nochmal. das programm zum auslesen ist gefaked bzw umprogrammiert


----------



## pseudonymx (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

is das geil ^^ spätestens als er sich die "ohrringe" angehängt hat sollte auch jemand der kein englisch kann merken das der typ das nicht ernst meinen kann ^^


----------



## IIC13 (27. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

Nachdem ihr hier gelesen habt das es ein Fake ist... macht ihr ein auf Genie >.> "als er sich dir Ohrringe angehängt hat", ich konnte auch sagen "Mein PC ist so leise.." aber bloß mit Ironie >.> muss auch nicht sofort heißen das alles was ich gesagt hab ein Joke war >.> Do you feel me ?


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

dann mal ohne flachsen oder trollen, einfach deine erste frage benatwortet: 



> ist das möglich das er damit -10°C hin bekommt ? O.o



antwort: nein.


----------



## IIC13 (29. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*

AEA hat mir schon alles klar gemacht ^_^ aber danke


----------



## pseudonymx (31. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*



IIC13 schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr hier gelesen habt das es ein Fake ist... macht ihr ein auf Genie >.> "als er sich dir Ohrringe angehängt hat", ich konnte auch sagen "Mein PC ist so leise.." aber bloß mit Ironie >.> muss auch nicht sofort heißen das alles was ich gesagt hab ein Joke war >.> Do you feel me ?


 

... postest so ein video und wunderst dich über dumme antworten, und trollst danach noch rum^^ ok es geht NICHT


----------



## IIC13 (31. März 2014)

*AW: H100 und Lüfter yyyy ?? O.o*



pseudonymx schrieb:


> ... postest so ein video und wunderst dich über dumme antworten, und trollst danach noch rum^^ ok es geht NICHT


 
nope ich trolle nicht, wenn ich anfange zu trollen dann würdest du durchdrehen  Trollen zb in Ghosts ist mein 2 Hobby xD


----------

